# DDR3 und DDR4?



## maxxxeee (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ersteinmal 

Ich bin neu im Forum, aber die pcgh.de Webseite gefällt mir schon seit einiger Zeit und somit wollte ich mich auch im Forum anmelden.
Wie schon oben steht liegt mir im Moment das Thema RAM Seicher der aktuellen Generation vs. die neue Generation "im Magen". Sorgen macht es mir deswegen, da ich im Moment mit meinen Mainboard nicht so ganz glücklich bin (nur 4 Sata Ports, USB 2.0 PCIe 2.0, etc. ...) ( ASRock > M3A770DE ). Nun habe ich am Asus Maximus VI Hero gefallen gefunden, da es eines der ROG Reihe ist, aber eher "humane" OC Optionen und gute Gamerzusätze bietet. Bis jetzt habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob sich es lohnt auf Mainboards mit DDR4 zu warten, da diese soweit ich das gelesen habe früherstens Ende 2014 erscheinen werden... (bzw. erst 2015 wirklich gefragt sein sollen ...)
Auch frage ich mich inwiefern sind die RAM Riegel in den verschiedenen Mainboards zueinander kompatibel ? (DDR4 im DDR3 Board / DDR3 im DDR4 Board ?)
Und was sind die Leistungsunterschiede DDR3 <-> DDR4 ?
Bzw. würde es sich lohnen auf einen CPU zu warten, welche dann DDR4 unterstüzt und dann später das Mainboard zu wechseln ?

Dass passt zwar nicht so gut hierher, aber zusätzlich zu einem neuen Mainboard würde mich interessieren, inwiefern sich Wasserkühlung lohnen würde, da ich diese für die lautlose Kühlung schätzen würde, aber der Gedanke, dass wenn etwas locker ist der ganze PC das Zeitliche segnet mir einen Schauer über den Rücken laufen lässt. 
(Basteln (z.b. bei Grafikkarten Wasserkühlung draufbauen) ist für mich weniger das Problem mit einer guten Anleitung, da für mich das Sprichwort "Never Touch a running System" eh nie lange gilt  )

Als letzte Idee noch : Könnte PCGH nicht mal über die DDR3 -> DDR4 Übergangsphase und die Unterschiede der Generationen aufklären ?


----------



## Thallassa (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*



> [...]da ich im Moment mit meinen Mainboard nicht so ganz glücklich bin (nur 4 Sata Ports, USB 2.0 PCIe 2.0, etc. ...)


Wenn du andere Anschlüsse zwingend benötigst, wieso dann nicht zu PCI/PCIe-Zusatzkarten greifen?



> Nun habe ich am Asus Maximus VI Hero gefallen gefunden, da es eines der ROG Reihe ist, aber eher "humane" OC Optionen und gute Gamerzusätze bietet. Bis jetzt habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht.


Mal beiseite, dass das Hero unnötig und überteuert ist, dir ist bewusst, dass du die CPU gleich mit austauschen musst, oder? Sind ja grundverschiedene Sockel.



> Die Frage ist jetzt, ob sich es lohnt auf Mainboards mit DDR4 zu warten, da diese soweit ich das gelesen habe früherstens Ende 2014 erscheinen werden... (bzw. erst 2015 wirklich gefragt sein sollen ...)


Wenn du jetzt mit der Leistung (nicht Ausstattung) deines PCs unzufrieden bist, machst du jetzt ein upgrade, wenn du meinst es nicht mehr auszuhalten, nicht wenn irgendwas kommt. Warten kann man immer. Im PC-Bereich ist's heute gekauft und morgen alt.




> Auch frage ich mich inwiefern sind die RAM Riegel in den verschiedenen Mainboards zueinander kompatibel ? (DDR4 im DDR3 Board / DDR3 im DDR4 Board ?)


Vermutlich gar nicht. Die Steckplätze werden andere sein, ergo kannst du sie nicht ins gleiche Board stecken. Ob CPUs oder Mainboards mit Speichercontrollern kommen, die DDR3 und DDR4 unterstützen, ist fraglich. Generell gab es sowas immer, aber es war relativ unüblich




> Und was sind die Leistungsunterschiede DDR3 <-> DDR4 ?


Aussagekräftige Benchmarks konnten mangels CPUs und Boards noch nicht getroffen werden. Die Leistungsunterschiede könnten sich gegen 0 belaufen, aber auch höher sein. Generell ist bekannt, dass die niedriger getakteten "Standartriegel" von DDR4 mit 2133mhz und CL11 ausgeliefert werden sollen - es wird niedriger getaktete geben, 2133mhz scheint aber der Standart zu sein, welchen man vergleichbar damals (2009/2010) mit DDR3-1333 etabliert hat.



> Bzw. würde es sich lohnen auf einen CPU zu warten, welche dann DDR4 unterstüzt und dann später das Mainboard zu wechseln ?


Auch hier: Keine vernünftige Aussage ohne Hellseherische Fähigkeiten möglich. Bist du mit der Leistung unzufrieden? Jetzt tauschen. Kannst du es verschmerzen bzw brauchst die Mehrleistung nicht? Abwarten.



> Dass passt zwar nicht so gut hierher, aber zusätzlich zu einem neuen Mainboard würde mich interessieren, inwiefern sich Wasserkühlung lohnen würde, da ich diese für die lautlose Kühlung schätzen würde, aber der Gedanke, dass wenn etwas locker ist der ganze PC das Zeitliche segnet mir einen Schauer über den Rücken laufen lässt.
> (Basteln (z.b. bei Grafikkarten Wasserkühlung draufbauen) ist für mich weniger das Problem mit einer guten Anleitung, da für mich das Sprichwort "Never Touch a running System" eh nie lange gilt  )


Generell lohnt eine WaKü für alte Systeme nicht, der finanzielle Aufwand ist meist zu groß (400 - 600 Euro darf man für einen normalen gaming-Rechner mit einer Grafikkarte rechnen) - lautlose Kühlung geht übrigens, so unglaublich es klingt, auch unter Luft. PassivwaKü (also tatsächlich und faktisch absolut lautlos, mit Ausnahme von AGB und Pumpe) ist ein nochmal teureres Unterfangen als eine normale WaKü



> Als letzte Idee noch : Könnte PCGH nicht mal über die DDR3 -> DDR4 Übergangsphase und die Unterschiede der Generationen aufklären ?


 Das werden sie bestimmt machen, wenn Produkte, die Tests und Vergleiche ermöglichen, erschienen sind


----------



## IronAngel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*

Nur das Mainboard zu tauschen macht man normalerweise nicht, bzw lohnt sich nicht. Auf DDr4 würde ich nicht warten, erstmal werden Preise über denen von DDR3 liegen und kaum ein Mehrwert bieten.


----------



## Westcoast (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*

ich reche mit DDR4 ende 2014, wird also noch dauern und ob es sich gegen ddr3 durchsetzen kann in sachen mehrleistung, müssen wir abwarten.
der Unterschied von ddr2 zu ddr3 war auch nicht groß.


----------



## maxxxeee (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn du andere Anschlüsse zwingend benötigst, wieso dann nicht zu PCI/PCIe-Zusatzkarten greifen?



Gibt es möglichkeiten SATA Ports nachzurüsten ?




Thallassa schrieb:


> Mal beiseite, dass das Hero unnötig und überteuert ist, dir ist bewusst, dass du die CPU gleich mit austauschen musst, oder? Sind ja grundverschiedene Sockel.



Ja natürlich, das wäre ja dann eine Neuanschaffung von Mainboard + CPU + RAM.




Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt mit der Leistung (nicht Ausstattung) deines PCs unzufrieden bist, machst du jetzt ein upgrade, wenn du meinst es nicht mehr auszuhalten, nicht wenn irgendwas kommt. Warten kann man immer. Im PC-Bereich ist's heute gekauft und morgen alt.



Das stimmt, aber auf Änderungen wie Architektur Verkleinerung der CPUs (also von 22nm -> noch kleiner (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ...)) oder Änderungen welche sich mit künftigen Boards (wie DDR4) ändern und nicht Abwärtskompatibel sind, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach schon zu warten. (Somit die "großen" Änderungen im schnelllebigen PC Markt =p). 
Weiß man eig. jetzt wann genau die großen Hersteller die neuen DDR4 Borads bringen ?



Thallassa schrieb:


> Aussagekräftige Benchmarks konnten mangels CPUs und Boards noch nicht getroffen werden. Die Leistungsunterschiede könnten sich gegen 0 belaufen, aber auch höher sein. Generell ist bekannt, dass die niedriger getakteten "Standartriegel" von DDR4 mit 2133mhz und CL11 ausgeliefert werden sollen - es wird niedriger getaktete geben, 2133mhz scheint aber der Standart zu sein, welchen man vergleichbar damals (2009/2010) mit DDR3-1333 etabliert hat.



Ich habe auch noch soetwas wie "verbraucht weniger Strom / 1/3 Mehr Leistung oder so" gehört ...




Thallassa schrieb:


> Auch hier: Keine vernünftige Aussage ohne Hellseherische Fähigkeiten möglich. Bist du mit der Leistung unzufrieden? Jetzt tauschen. Kannst du es verschmerzen bzw brauchst die Mehrleistung nicht? Abwarten



Naja die Leistung ist nicht schlecht, aber viel Aufrüsten oder so ist nicht mehr drinnen ...




Thallassa schrieb:


> Generell lohnt eine WaKü für alte Systeme nicht, der finanzielle Aufwand ist meist zu groß (400 - 600 Euro darf man für einen normalen gaming-Rechner mit einer Grafikkarte rechnen) - lautlose Kühlung geht übrigens, so unglaublich es klingt, auch unter Luft. PassivwaKü (also tatsächlich und faktisch absolut lautlos, mit Ausnahme von AGB und Pumpe) ist ein nochmal teureres Unterfangen als eine normale WaKü



So unglaublich klingt das für mich garnicht =p
Mir ist es passiert das mein Mugen 3 einen Defekten Lüfter hatte, der überhaupt nicht funktionierte. Gemerkt habe ich das erst nach über einem Halben Jahr, da der rießige Kühlkörper auch seine Arbeit gut verrichtet hat. (Mit nachgekauften Kühler war das Ding dann nochmal Kühler ;p )
Meiner Meinung nach ist das lautlose Kühlen mit Luft möglich, aber ich gehe von davon aus dass das mit höheren Temperaturen einhergeht. Hat jemand ein Beispiel parrat bei der man eine GTX 580 mit leichtem OC passivkühlen kann ? ^^


----------



## maxxxeee (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*

Hat keiner Vorschläge auf meine Fragen ?


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*

wir wissen nicht was DDR4 leisten wird, daher können wir auch nicht hellsehen. thallassa hat alles beantwortet.

wenn ich spekulieren darf, wird der unterschied zwischen ddr3 und ddr4 gering ausfallen. man holt sich leistung wenn man sie braucht, 
sonst kann man das ganze leben lang warten, weil jedes jahr neues auf dem markt kommt.


----------



## maxxxeee (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*



Westcoast schrieb:


> wir wissen nicht was DDR4 leisten wird, daher können wir auch nicht hellsehen. thallassa hat alles beantwortet.
> 
> wenn ich spekulieren darf, wird der unterschied zwischen ddr3 und ddr4 gering ausfallen. man holt sich leistung wenn man sie braucht,
> sonst kann man das ganze leben lang warten, weil jedes jahr neues auf dem markt kommt.


 
Ich meinte jetzt ob man sich SATA Ports nachrüsten kann und ob es Passiv Kühler gibt für High end Grafikkarten ...


----------



## Thallassa (8. Dezember 2013)

SATA-Ports nachrüsten:
HighPoint Rocket 620, low profile, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Digitus DS-30104-1, PCIe x4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

High-End-Karte Passiv wird ohne gehöriges Modding sehr, sehr schwer. Fertig gibt's da keine Lösung. Es gibt allerdings durchaus Karten mit aktiver LuKü, die im idle unhörbar sind und ggf. das unter Last auch bleiben können. (Lüfter drosseln, oder eine eigene Konstruktion, zB ein Prolimatech MK-26 mit zwei langsam drehenden BeQuiet! SilentWings 2 140mm)


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2013)

das  Asus Maximus VI Hero hat alles was man so braucht. es gibt SATA controller in form von PCIExpress card zum nachrüsten.

SATA controller pcie | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maxxxeee (8. Dezember 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> SATA-Ports nachrüsten:
> HighPoint Rocket 620, low profile, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Digitus DS-30104-1, PCIe x4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> High-End-Karte Passiv wird ohne gehöriges Modding sehr, sehr schwer. Fertig gibt's da keine Lösung. Es gibt allerdings durchaus Karten mit aktiver LuKü, die im idle unhörbar sind und ggf. das unter Last auch bleiben können. (Lüfter drosseln, oder eine eigene Konstruktion, zB ein Prolimatech MK-26 mit zwei langsam drehenden BeQuiet! SilentWings 2 140mm)


 
Das ist eine gute Idee und werd ich bestimmt mal ausprobieren.



Westcoast schrieb:


> das  Asus Maximus VI Hero hat alles was man so braucht. es gibt SATA controller in form von PCIExpress card zum nachrüsten.
> 
> SATA controller pcie | Geizhals Deutschland



Ja, genau sowas hab ich gesucht, danke


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Gibt es möglichkeiten SATA Ports nachzurüsten ?



Ja. Eine PCIe Karte mit Sata Ports.



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber auf Änderungen wie Architektur Verkleinerung der CPUs (also von 22nm -> noch kleiner (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ...)) oder Änderungen welche sich mit künftigen Boards (wie DDR4) ändern und nicht Abwärtskompatibel sind, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach schon zu warten. (Somit die "großen" Änderungen im schnelllebigen PC Markt =p).
> Weiß man eig. jetzt wann genau die großen Hersteller die neuen DDR4 Borads bringen ?



Wenn DDR4 kommt wird es auch neue Boards und neue CPUs geben. DDR4 nachrüsten auf bestehende Boards wird nicht möglich sein.

DDR4 kommt Ende 2014 für Haswell E. Die Boards werden dann 200-400€ kosten.
Für die Mittelklasse wird DDR4 mit Skylake kommen. Also Mitte 2015.
Wann AMD auf DDR4 umsteigen wird steht noch nicht fest.



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch soetwas wie "verbraucht weniger Strom / 1/3 Mehr Leistung oder so" gehört ...



Kann man aber vernachlässigen. Ob die RAM nun 3 Watt oder 2 Watt brauchen ist egal.
Das gleiche hast du auch bei SSDs. 
Da brauchen die neuen SSDs auch 25% weniger Energie als die alte Generation. Aber wenn du bedenkst dass die alte Generation 4 Watt benötigt und die neue nun 3 Watt relativiert sich das alles.



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das lautlose Kühlen mit Luft möglich, aber ich gehe von davon aus dass das mit höheren Temperaturen einhergeht. Hat jemand ein Beispiel parrat bei der man eine GTX 580 mit leichtem OC passivkühlen kann ? ^^



OC und passiv kühlen?
Kannst du vergessen. Es gibt genug Kühler die leise arbeiten wie der K2 oder Silver Arrow.


----------



## maxxxeee (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Mal beiseite, dass das Hero unnötig und überteuert ist


 
Habt ihr Vorschläge für Alternative Mainboards ?


----------



## Thallassa (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DDR3 und DDR4 ??*



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Habt ihr Vorschläge für Alternative Mainboards ?


 Non-OC:
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

OC:
Produktvergleich ASUS Z87-A (C2) (90MB0DZ0-M0EAY5), Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

